# servlet über https



## wpb (10. Jul 2007)

Hallo!  

Ich habe berade Tomcat 5.5 umkonfiguriert.
Jetz kann https verwendet werden (Bsp.: https://localhost:443 funktioniert)
Wenn ich aber versuche einfach über http*s*://localhsot/HelloWorld/hello ein einfaches Servlet 
aufzurufen, dann funktioniert das leider nicht.
Muss was im Quellcode geändert weden??

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Rydl (10. Jul 2007)

eigentlich nichts... sicher dass du den port auf 443 gestellt hast? die standardeinstellung ist port 8443...


----------



## wpb (11. Jul 2007)

Hab das problem in den Grigg bekommne.
Hab was falsch konfiguriert.


----------

